# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Tank's Specs



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Fellow Hobbyists,

Many of you have asked for pictures and specifications of my tanks. I doubt that you'll see these photos in an aquascaping contest.

The two "display" tanks (a 50 gal and 45 gal), which have full soil layers, are on this website.

45 and 50 gal display tanks

The other two tanks (a 33 gal and a 20 gal) are for breeding and raising fish. I keep all the plants in pots in these tanks.

Two Breeding Tanks

I will be glad to answer questions about the tanks.

Diana Walstad


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Fellow Hobbyists,

Many of you have asked for pictures and specifications of my tanks. I doubt that you'll see these photos in an aquascaping contest.

The two "display" tanks (a 50 gal and 45 gal), which have full soil layers, are on this website.

45 and 50 gal display tanks

The other two tanks (a 33 gal and a 20 gal) are for breeding and raising fish. I keep all the plants in pots in these tanks.

Two Breeding Tanks

I will be glad to answer questions about the tanks.

Diana Walstad


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Diana,

That 50g tank is beautiful! Is that where you got that huge C. undulata you got rid of a few months ago?

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Diana, your tanks all look great and inspirational! I guess it might have been asked by others, so please if it has then excuse my redundancy. However, I am really curious as to how you avoided and/or prevented algal problems when putting the tanks next to the window or in places where they receive direct sun light. Thanks so much!


Paul


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Diana,
> ...


http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/member.html
[/QUOTE]

Diana Walstad


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by SurWrathful:
> Diana, I am really curious as to how you avoided and/or prevented algal problems when putting the tanks next to the window or in places where they receive direct sun light. Thanks so much!
> ...


Paul,

I can't answer your question as to why. All I know is that it works. I think that good plant growth will control algae growth, so the secret is to just get a big mass of plants growing well. In any case, I devoted an entire chapter to algae control in my book. There are a lot of factors- iron cycling, substrate chemistry that also affect algae growth, not just light.

Also, both my 45 and 50 gal tanks do have a smidgen of algae lurking that you can't see in photos. I accept algae as part of a natural ecosystem and don't take action (taping aluminum foil to back of the tank, etc) unless it is clearly threatening plants.

Sunlight is the ultimate light source. And its free!

Diana

Diana Walstad


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Diana,

I'm sorry, I mistyped, it should have been Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia. Check out this picture, that's why I'm led to belive it's aponegetifolia rather than usteriana. I'd kill for plants like that!

http://users.bart.nl/~crypts/Gallery/apo/apo2378.jpg

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Diana, that is all I needed to know. Thanks so much! I think I kindda understand what you meant when you said it just works. It's kindda that 'feel' that you develop through experience and intuition. Something that does not grow out in a day's time







Like many others here, you are an inspiration to me! Look forward to reading more from you.

Paul


----------

